# Newbie 42 yr old - looking for advice on clinic selection, stats, bloods &sperm



## Ann.Berkshire (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello, I am new here but it is really helping seeing all the posts and realising I am not the only single female out there about to embark on IVF. It feels really daunting as so much information out there that needs to be digested. I have a few questions which I hope people can help me with.

I am 42 and will be 43 in November.

I live in Berkshire so realistically am looking at the following clinics: Oxford, Woking (has anyone had treatment here?), Lister and some of the other London hospitals.  Woking would be easier as closer to home but I could travel further.  Does anyone have experience of these clinics?

I was told to look at the stats and the surface stats are OK but when I delved deeper it became quite confusing. I am not sure if it is better to choose a clinic that has treated more patients (the Lister)? Could anyone advise what the best stats are to look at? The data I am looking at is from 2010 which is 2 years ago and I am wondering if I am focussing too much on the stats.  

I come under the 40-42 bracket but as I am approaching 43, you could argue that I am in the 43 bracket.

My GP will do some of the blood tests but I need to tell them what i need.  Each clinic seems to want different things so how do you know which test to get done? Or do you have to choose the clinic first then get your bloods done. 

I will be getting sperm donated and have seen the clinics in Denmark and the one in the US - any advice on which is better?

I think I am just overwhelmed with it all and panicking as not sure what to do first.

Any help/advice would be gratefully received!

Thank you!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think as an over 40 myself you need to go somewhere where they will give you an individualised approach, I can't speak about working or oxford, but the lister do have a good reputation with over 40's and single women. 

Re tests your Gp should do your FSH, Lh, oestrodial and prolactin on day 1-3 of your cycle. Progesterone on day 21 ( if you have 28 day cycles) to see if you have ovulated. A thyroid function test on any day is helpful. Other tests you will need further down the line are the infectious screens HIV, hep b and c, vdrl/syphilis , reubella, I'm sure the girls will chip in with others.

I did go for a consultation to the lister with dr jaya and found her very understanding and kind.
Good luck


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello and welcome   

I don't want to be the voice of doom and gloom but I'm sure you've picked up on this from looking at the stats already, at 42/43 your chances of success with IVF are low. You could be very lucky, but the odds are against you I'm afraid. I think best not to focus too much on the stats, but as JJ recommends, seek out a clinic which will take a very tailored approach and give you the very best chance of success.
On that basis, I would say of the ones you list, Lister is your best bet. They have a v good reputation for treating older women and plenty of experience with both older women and singles.
I looked at Woking (10 mins away from me) when I first started out (5yrs ago) and they didn't treat single women then so I crossed them off my list. I know one or two twin mums locally (not singlies) who had tx at Woking and they were happy with it but if I were starting now, at that age, I'd go for Lister or potentially the CARE clinics - think there is one in Oxford - they also have v good reputation and do some of the newer techniques for identifying the best embryos too so they are very much at the cutting edge of the technology which can only be a good thing

re the bloods - all clinics will want the basics - FSH, LH, Progesterone then HIV, Hep B & C, rubella, chlamydia. Some will also want CMV status and may insist on sperm donor with matching status. If GP won't do the infectious ones, GUM clinic will do for free
Clinics may have specific requests on top of these but these would be a good start point. That said, all clinics require tests to be done within past 12 mths so it pays to get them done as close to your initial tx as possible so you don't have to repeat them again too soon (esp if you are paying for them!)

wishing you the very best of luck, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

On Sperm - I used cryos as it was the only clinic that gave me access to donor profiles before I paid.  Others have used Xytex with great results.  Both Ship internationally.  Have a look at some profiles on Cryos and if you don't like any of them go for Xytex.  *smile* Best of both worlds.

Have you had your AMH tested? Just a question as you may need to look at DE as well as DS?  

There are some fantastic ladies on here who have had luck with UK as well as clinics abroad.  Good luck and keep posting!

Dawn


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ann - Welcome!
Suity, JJ1 and Dawn have already given good advice re: clinics and sperm. There is an over 40's board on this site where the ladies may also be able to give you good advice.
As Suity said (like Suity, I also started out with own egg IVF and then moved to donor eggs), unfortunately your chances with own eggs are slim, because the proportion of eggs that are chromosomally abnormal is much higher when you reach your 40s - you might be one of the lucky ones, and we have several single mummies whose treatment was successful in their early 40s, but it is more common for it not to work once you get to 43 and to go the donor egg route. There are lots of single mummies to donor egg and sperm babies on here and we have gorgeous children that we couldn't love any more even if they were our own genetic babies. I say to people that donor eggs is a second choice (as nobody would set out choosing donor eggs over their own eggs), but it definitely isn't second best and I will always be grateful to the amazing donors who helped me to make my LO. It is likely when you have your first appointment at the clinic that they will suggest donor eggs, just because of your age, and the chances of success are much higher (my clinic has a 60-70% success rate with donor eggs, whereas with own eggs you're looking typically at a 5-10% success rate at the most). 
If you get good blood test results (FSH, AMH etc) and you want to go ahead with a cycle with your own eggs, then it would be worth considering using a clinic that does genetic testing on the embryos (e.g. Nottingham Care), so they would put back embryos that test normal - embryos may look normal superficially under the microscope but are actually abnormal. If the analysis shows that all the embryos are abnormal and you don't have any embryos to transfer then this would give you a good indicator that it's time to move to donor eggs, but if you have some normal embryos then you're maximising your chances of success, and we have one single mummy who was successful in her early forties after IVF with this type of testing.
If your blood test results come back and indicate that own egg IVF isn't really an option, then some ladies find it very useful to have a few sessions of counselling to think through the implications and to help them make the decision to go ahead or not. Clinics usually have a counsellor that you can see. There is also a very useful FAQ on donor eggs that Suity put together that is on the Donor Eggs section of this site. 
Hope this helps and good luck!
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The lister and many clinics are doing CGH now ie testing the embryos for chromosomal abnormalities. Hut the downside is you need a large crop of eggs usually over 8 to do on, I looked into it last year when considering surrogacy and my own
L x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Ann

Good advice given already. I would just chip in that _in my own opinion_ and as someone not too far from Oxford, I would rule them out as they are not a clinic that is very good at looking outside of the box and at over 40 there is every chance that you may need a clinic that can do just that. The Care group are very good at tailoring treatment to suit the individuals needs. I'm not sure which of the other London based clinics do as I went to Birmingham for my treatment.

Wishing you lots of luck and hope that you find the journey a straight forward one. 

Lou


----------



## Flametrees (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Ann

I would recommend going for the clinic with the highest success rate in the country and that is ARGC. 
No matter how touchy feely staff may be elsewhere , you're paying & putting yourself through this to get a result and to me it's a no-brainer if you can afford it. All the treatment is customised on a daily basis. I'm sorry I don't know about donor side of things but they will def take you at yr age.
Masses of good luck
Remember- you're not alone in this  

Flametrees xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

unless things have changed recently, ARGC don't treat single women I'm afraid


----------



## Flametrees (Jun 5, 2011)

Aagh, sorry for building hopes then..
They don't do donor egg I found out ...shame so much expertise available 
I guess they can barely meet demand anyway, the place is always busting out of the seams with people...
Fx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

no probs flametrees - we tend not to mention/recommend ARGC on the singles board as we know they won't treat us
I suspect if someone wanted to push it, they would have to as I'm fairly sure it's discrimination...but fertility tx is tough enough without fighting that sort of battle on top   

best of luck for your upcoming OTD   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Flametrees (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks so much, hun
Fx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes no donor egg or single women who need donor sperm at ARGC.
The lister and crgh (uch) in London will both do tailor made programmes and dr George ndweke who used to be at CARE in Nottingham is now at ZIta WEst C clinic in London doing bespoke cycles, DR Gorgy is at the fertility academy ( ex Argc)
Good luck


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Ann

We're exactly the same age and I started on this path a year ago. For various reasons I've only had 3 treatments, two in one clinic and one at Complete in Southampton (the One Born Every Minute hospital - first series I think). I have been very, very impressed with Complete. Treatment is totally personalised and the monitoring is excellent.  I've been told not to think about donor eggs just yet so that may be the same for you. Once they know what your amh is and how you respond to the stims they'll give you a better idea. 

Just wanted to suggest Complete though. It's fairly new but the results they have so far are very impressive.

Good luck!

Txx


----------



## Ann.Berkshire (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for all your posts, help and support.  I've moved a bit forward and whilst I feel I'm making some progress I am also quite scared - probaby the single thing of doing this alone. 

Had my bloods done and they were fine.  FSH was 6 and my AMH is 20.  Initial consultation with Lister last Friday which went well and plan to start early July as soon as my period starts, will start with the pill. It all feels quite daunting and I need to read through all the information and start searching for a donor at the sperm banks.

Am trying to think about the logistics of getting into London when the Olympics are on + how to deal with work.  I don't want ot tell my line manager what I am about to embark on but  at the same time am goign to need them to be flexible.

Thank you all!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

good luck


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Good Luck Anne...your AMH and FSH are great! Stay positive and go for it!
xxA


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck Anne!

Just wanted to comment on Oxford [Fertility Unit]. Having done two cycles there through a satelitte clinic in cheltenham I have to agree that at our age... they don't think outside the box. Wouldn't recommend them for the over 40s and now wish I had gone somewhere else.


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Good Luck Ann, your blood test sounds great!!!


----------

